# Your User Name



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 7, 2009)

Would you care to shear how and why you came up with your user name? 

I find some of them very interesting, donâ€™t you?


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 7, 2009)

my name and lodge number...real orginal....LOL


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 7, 2009)

nickname I picked up when I was in the Air Force stationed in Hawaii as a law enforcement specialist.  I dealt with a lot of other branches on and off duty (wife was Navy at the time) and the usual good natured cross service smack talking always came up and it kinda stuck over the years.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 7, 2009)

Blend of my first & last name. Not very inventive...


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 7, 2009)

c - Initital of name I go by
moreno - Last name
85 - Born in 1985
tx - Born and raised a Texas Mason


----------



## Bro Mike (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike is my name.

So I use it as my screen name, other wise I might confuse myself.


----------



## owls84 (Jan 7, 2009)

I pretty much own owls84 or owls_84 in every site. I have had it from high school (Joshua Owls) and my football number (84).


----------



## gortex6 (Jan 7, 2009)

tactical callsign + suffix

not a real one of course


----------



## KD5NM (Jan 7, 2009)

My amateur radio callsign


----------



## ravickery03 (Jan 7, 2009)

It's my typical login, so I just used it. 

-Bro Vick


----------



## caeservi (Jan 7, 2009)

mine is the name I've used on the web since I started surfing the web in the early '90s


----------



## GMO (Jan 7, 2009)

Once upon a time, many years ago, Game Wardens were called Game Management Officers.  I was one of them; before I retired.  Besides I can remember it.

Glen Sachtleben


----------



## rhitland (Jan 9, 2009)

My wonderful Mom and Dad gave me this name when I was born and I never have trouble with using it online, being unique.


----------



## Joey (Jan 11, 2009)

just my nick name..... LOL..... it's easy to remember


----------



## Bloodshot (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually, my old cb "handle", and easy for me to remember. I use it almost everywhere


----------



## TexMass (Jan 11, 2009)

Tex Mason and Mass Mason.  In that order.


----------



## JTM (Jan 12, 2009)

initials


----------



## Scotty32 (Jan 12, 2009)

My name & Master of the Royal Secret, 32Âº


----------



## ezloan (Jan 13, 2009)

ezloan, the name of my business when i bought it and it is on my personalized license plates and is part of my aol name.

LD


----------



## Smokey613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Retired law enforcement 1999. My last call number was 613. Retired on Friday and went back to work on Monday. Changed careers in the process.


----------



## js4253 (Jan 19, 2009)

js4253=jshale on telephone pad.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 20, 2009)

Stewart is my name of course.

I orignally established myself as "Brother Stewart" and recently decided to shorten it. I actually go by my full name on a couple of sites where asked to...


----------



## skicat1898 (Jan 26, 2009)

I was fairly prolific on waterskis in my youth, Dad nicknamed Skicat and it stuck. Later used it as CB handle. 1898 is my house address.


----------



## eagle1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

I graduated from Abilene High 1966 mascot was the eagle and I have a collect of eagle pictures and figurines
plus the eagle is a majestic bird 
thus thus eagle1966


----------



## wa5oye (Apr 5, 2009)

My amateur call sign since  1964, easy for me to remember.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have travelled around a good bit thanks to military, and other projects over the years. After my Dad passed away, I decided I wanted a warmer climate other than Indiana, so I set out for a place I had been stationed. I ended up in Johnson City, Tx. with some of my kin. I got a job in Austin in an Autobody Shop, and pretty much enjoyed it. The shop foreman at the dealership had an alcohol problem, and lost his job. He and his family had become close friends with mine. About a year later, he came to me, and asked me to help him with a job. He was going to re-open an old shop, and needed a bodyman. I said I would help, but did not realize it was almost 100 miles away!! I went to Hearne with him, to look things over, and figured I could help out for 6 weeks or so. I needed a place to live during the week, and drove back to Austin on the weekends. He took me to and "old friend" of his, and tried to introduce me. Unfortunately, I usually have long hair, and a LARGE beard. The "old friend" looked up, and said "I don't rent to no damned Hippie's, get him out of here." I was ready to leave, but Joe tried to stay. I walked to the car, and waited. He came out, and apologized, and I told him it was OK. A couple of days later, I had a message in the office to go visit the "old friend", as he might have something for me... OK, maybe this ain't so good... I went to visit, and had a good talk. The "old friend" was a local J.P., and had been many years. I found he was also a Mason. He had Blonde hair that was a bit below his ears, which seemed odd. After we talked, and he found out a bit about me, and my past, we started a friendship that lasted some 20+ years. A while later, we became partners in a bodyshop, and I also worked EMS for him. When folks would come by to visit, he always introduced me as his "Resident Hippie", and the name Hippie has stuck. It's been almost 30 years now. I wish I had "walked through the door" many years earlier, so he could be there for it, but we lost him in 2003. Some on this board may know him, especially those who have been around for a while, the name of the "old friend", and Brother is Jack Allen Mathews. If you ever met him, you would always remember him. Now once a year, we raise money for the Relay For Life, and the folks scalp and shave me. It's usually good for $1000.00 or so. I donate the hair afterwards, so a child can have a hairpiece. As I get older, it takes a little longer for the hair to re-grow. It takes right at a year for me to get a good 12" beard, and hair length.... Oh, and it's grey as well  But if you come to Hearne, Franklin, or Calvert, ask for Hippie, otherwise most won't know who you are looking for...


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks brother,


----------



## HoustonNick (Apr 6, 2009)

My nickname is Nick, and I live in Houston (well Katy actually).


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Apr 6, 2009)

It happens to be my actual name! hehehe


----------



## david918 (Apr 6, 2009)

First name and lodge number.Still go by moondawg in a lot of forums had that nick since the 70's, was about 50 lbs heaver with a long beard and my long blond hair a bunch of my buddies said I looked like a pro wrestler Moondawg Mayne


----------



## LRG (Apr 6, 2009)

ah ha Brother moondawg from the 70's  

-times justa trippin trippin into the future-

_______________________________________________________________________

Just playin


----------



## C_Cabra (Apr 6, 2009)

Chupa = C  Cabra = Goat.  You can ride em' or you can eat em'   I've done both.

I've used the nick on several forums over the years.  I used to live down the street from a place called Chupacabras in Dallas that made a mean Cavrito and  a pretty tasty Lengua torta. It had a cartoon of a silly alien goatsucker on it's sign.


----------



## TCShelton (Apr 7, 2009)

First two initials and last name...


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Apr 10, 2009)

Im a criminal justice major and I believe in justice, Texas style!


----------



## Old Corky (Apr 14, 2009)

In a time long ago, a baby boy was almost born in Pine Island, Texas. A young couple named Wheeler and Lucille, lived in a small house on the western edge of Pine Island. On March 30, 1928 they moved to a house in Hempstead. The next day, March 31, 1928, their new son was born.

    When Wheeler came home from work the next day, Lucille informed him that she had named the son Wheeler Neil Junior. Wheeler quickly informed her that he had promised his employer, Johnny McDade that the new son would be named John after him. So I became John Wheeler Neil.

    In a place far away, about the same time, on May 2, 1928 a cartoonist named Scancarell introduced a new character to his popular comic strip, "Gasoline Alley." The new character, named Corky, was the first child and son of Walt and Phyllis Wallet, the stars of the strip at that time. They did already have an adopted son named Skeezix he was left on Walt's doorstep in a basket in February of 1921.

    Baby Corky's most recognizable features were a long gown that covered his feet and a cowlick in the front of his hair. On the spur of the moment, one morning, mother decided that we should drive down to Pine Island to visit her mother. When she carried me into the house in my long gown with my cowlick sticking up, my uncle "Buster" looked up and said, "That's Corky." From that day on, I have been know as and called Corky by almost everyone in Waller County. Now, 81 years later, I'm Old Corky.


----------



## Mason296 (Apr 14, 2009)

Mason, for obvious reasons, and 296 is my badge number.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Apr 15, 2009)




----------

